# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  [TQ] Trada CNC - Cung cấp linh kiện CNC , Máy Công Nghiệp - Trà đá ..

## tradacnc

Tình hình là sau vụ TBK em cũng thiệt hại một lượng lớn 
- Rất mong anh em ủng hộ em giới thiệu một số hàng bên quán trà đá CNC của em 
- Anh em ủng hộ đồ và không thì ủng hộ em vài cốc trà đá 
1/ Ac servo 100w,200w mitsu Mr j2s , panasonic 100w,200w A3

2 Trục A ( trục xoay ) nguyên bộ hộp số vuông góc nên gọn nhẹ hàng đẹp 
 Hôp số mặt bích con lăn tỉ số truyền 1/20 


 Giá bán : 2,2 triệu bộ Số lượng 20 bộ 
3. Combo ZB  gồm trục Z hành trình 120 ( rail 20 hành trình 350 4 block - vitme 1605 hành trình 120) 
Trục B xoay 


  Up giá sau 
4. Khớp nối mềm 6-8 và 10-14 
Loại nhỏ 100k  loại to 150 k

 Hàng nhà em còn nhiều và em sẽ tiếp tục đăng sau các bác có nhu cầu inbox ...

và trà đá 


Các bác liên hệ với em theo địa chỉ 
Quán trà đá CNC - Số 12 Hồ rùa Ngõ 155 Trường Chinh - Hà Nội 
Zalo : o9771673o9 - ĐT : 0963o8.3579 
 Cty TNHH Giải Pháp Công Nghệ CNC Miền Bắc 
Mail :huylinhkiencnc@gmail.com

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, daomanh_hung, Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ Huy lựu đạn phải không ạ ? có bộ trượt nào bằng sắt mà không có vitme hành trình 100-200 ới em nha  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, tradacnc

----------


## truongkiet

> Cụ Huy lựu đạn phải không ạ ? có bộ trượt nào bằng sắt mà không có vitme hành trình 100-200 ới em nha


buôn thiết bị mà sao bác Tuấn gọi là lựu đạn

----------


## tradacnc

> buôn thiết bị mà sao bác Tuấn gọi là lựu đạn


Vâng Bác rảnh qua em trà đá !! và CNC thì nhà em có đủ đồ các Bác dùng

----------


## tradacnc

Em thêm it hình ảnh mini 





Cuối tuần rất mong anh em qua giao lưu trà đá

----------


## Gamo

Ông này nhiều đồ ngon ghê, mà xa quá  :Cool:

----------


## tradacnc

> Ông này nhiều đồ ngon ghê, mà xa quá


Bác ra Hà Nội giao lưu em có cái kho hàng để 200m2 để nghịch Bác à

----------


## hoctap256

hehe hoàng tráng đấy

----------


## Tuấn

> buôn thiết bị mà sao bác Tuấn gọi là lựu đạn


Cụ Huy này muốn nhận sx máy, em giới thiệu cho anh bạn, cần chế mấy cái máy chi đó, thỏa thuận đâu đấy xong cụ ấy ôm tiền lặn luôn, sau nghe nói anh bạn kia phải dọa báo công an chi đó mới trả lại, chắc cũng mấy năm rồi không biết đã trả hết chưa.

Báo hại ông bạn em vì tin em giới thiệu mà mất mặt với đám nhân viên, em thì chả còn mặt mũi nào gặp lại ông bạn nữa. Có bác nào muốn thử cho biết không ạ ?

----------


## truongkiet

nguy hiểm thật

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Tuấn bình tĩnh , đâu còn có đó , em nó ngày trước nó lựu đạn xíu nhưng bây giờ thì có vẻ tốt hơn rồi , thôi đừng lựu đạn nữa nhé , chú Huy kia mời ổng nhậu tạ lỗi đi.

----------

